# Can we drone strike in London? PM Imran Khan asks in NA



## ASKardar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410232066965446658

Reactions: Like Like:
29 | Love Love:
5 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## CIA Mole

lol


----------



## Paul2

ASKardar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410232066965446658


I would very like to see it

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 313ghazi

Very well said. 

To summarise for anyone who doesn't understand urdu the PM said...

... A Pakistani terrorist is living in London for the last 30 years. Will the UK give us permission to kill him in an airstrike? If they won't then why would we? Are we sub-human, or half human, do our lives have no value? Our previous governments gave permission for drone strikes on the country and at the same time lied to the public telling them they opposed them.

Reactions: Like Like:
42 | Love Love:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Areesh

Oracle said:


> ye ghada marwaye ga



Kyun?

Goron ki munafiqat expose nahi karni chahiye?

Reactions: Like Like:
28 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## litman

Love IK for his courage and straight forward attitude. We should get his DNA checked . He doesn't act and talk like other Pakistani leaders which we are used to see for our entire history. Through out our history the nation has been fed by it's every ruler that if we go against the western interests we will be thrashed. Compare all the previous rulers like Nawaz, Musharaf, Zardari with IK and IK is far far better and daring.

Reactions: Like Like:
22 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Deltadart

litman said:


> Love IK for his courage and straight forward attitude. We should get his DNA checked . He doesn't act and talk like other Pakistani leaders which we are used to see for our entire history. Through out our history the nation has been fed by it's every ruler that if we go against the western interests we will be thrashed. Compare all the previous rulers like Nawaz, Musharaf, Zardari with IK and IK is far far better and daring.


Well, no leader since Quaid himself had guts to state the truth. He doesn't care for the position, nor for money, so that's the kind of leader we need going forward. Loyalty to the country, and to nobody else. Pakistani interest is supreme over any parochial interest. One doesn't have to like IK to appreciate that he stands up for the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
14 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Holy crap. This guy has balls heavier than a supermassive blackhole.

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
1


----------



## zeeshe100

Gadha toh tu hai


Oracle said:


> ye ghada marwaye ga

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## dbc

313ghazi said:


> Very well said.
> 
> To summarise for anyone who doesn't understand urdu the PM said...
> 
> ... A Pakistani terrorist is living in London for the last 30 years. Will the UK give us permission to kill him in an airstrike? If they won't then why would we? Are we sub-human, or half human, do our lives have no value? Our previous governments gave permission for drone strikes on the country and at the same time lied to the public telling them they opposed them.



has Pakistan explored legal means to prosecute this alleged terrorist in the UK? Pakistan frequently lament that FATA and NWFP are lawless lands outside the writ of Islamabad - is the same true of the UK? There would've been no need for Pakistan to sanction drone strike on its own citizens on its own soil if Pakistan could prosecute its own citizens when they commit a crime. 

I said this before your PM is a noob. He will get owned big time internationally to the detriment of your nation.His intentions are honourable but the road to hell is paved with good intentions.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

313ghazi said:


> Very well said.
> 
> To summarise for anyone who doesn't understand urdu the PM said...
> 
> ... A *Pakistani terrorist is living in London *for the last 30 years. Will the UK give us permission to kill him in an airstrike? If they won't then why would we? Are we sub-human, or half human, do our lives have no value? Our previous governments gave permission for drone strikes on the country and at the same time lied to the public telling them they opposed them.


Does he mean NS, Altaf Hussain etc.?!?

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Clutch

litman said:


> Love IK for his courage and straight forward attitude. We should get his DNA checked . He doesn't act and talk like other Pakistani leaders which we are used to see for our entire history. Through out our history the nation has been fed by it's every ruler that if we go against the western interests we will be thrashed. Compare all the previous rulers like Nawaz, Musharaf, Zardari with IK and IK is far far better and daring.



He upsets the DALIT, inferior complex, brown nose, corrupt, mother-selling, coolie Pakistanis.... And the Indians.





Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Does he mean NS, Altaf Hussain etc.?!?


Altaf Hussain who has been there that long

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakFactor

dbc said:


> has Pakistan explored legal means to prosecute this alleged terrorist in the UK? Pakistan frequently lament that FATA and NWFP are lawless lands outside the writ of Islamabad - is the same true of the UK? There would've been no need for Pakistan to sanction drone strike on its own citizens on its own soil if Pakistan could prosecute its own citizens when they commit a crime.
> 
> I said this before your PM is a noob. He will get owned big time internationally to the detriment of your nation.His intentions are honourable but the road to hell is paved with good intentions.



We've tried many times and the UK fails to cooperate in anything -- it's a double standard, it's one set of rules for others and another for this UK harbors. London is a safe haven who the Brit's want to use as a political tool.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## ziaulislam

313ghazi said:


> Very well said.
> 
> To summarise for anyone who doesn't understand urdu the PM said...
> 
> ... A Pakistani terrorist is living in London for the last 30 years. Will the UK give us permission to kill him in an airstrike? If they won't then why would we? Are we sub-human, or half human, do our lives have no value? Our previous governments gave permission for drone strikes on the country and at the same time lied to the public telling them they opposed them.


Remeber this includes 

PPPP(the most drone attacks) followed by PMLN second most drone attacks followed by musharraf (distant third, the one who initially tried to cover it up, saying it was pakistan)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Goenitz

dbc said:


> I said this before your PM is a noob. He will get owned big time internationally to the detriment of your nation.His intentions are honourable but the road to hell is paved with good intentions.


I am not sure about a formal request. But PTI and its members raised the issue, and Altaf was interrogated, especially for Dr Imran Farooq murder case. Nonetheless, MI6 /UK courts can take suo moto and investigate themselves to at least clear their name. It is not the first time IK alleged that,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 313ghazi

dbc said:


> has Pakistan explored legal means to prosecute this alleged terrorist in the UK? Pakistan frequently lament that FATA and NWFP are lawless lands outside the writ of Islamabad - is the same true of the UK? There would've been no need for Pakistan to sanction drone strike on its own citizens on its own soil if Pakistan could prosecute its own citizens when they commit a crime.
> 
> I said this before your PM is a noob. He will get owned big time internationally to the detriment of your nation.His intentions are honourable but the road to hell is paved with good intentions.


I disagree. 

1. We live in a headline age. The headline matters, what is behind it is forgotten as soon as the next headline appears. 

2. The words are important for national politics. Who's going to challenge him on that statement? which opposition member is going to advocate on behalf of a foreign government or a terrorist? 

3. Pakistan has approached the UK multiple times, he's even been arrested in the UK for money laundering and inciting terrorism abroad. Lets say we presented more evidence for Altaf than anyone ever presented to us for Osama.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## dbc

PakFactor said:


> We've tried many times and the UK fails to cooperate in anything -- it's a double standard, it's one set of rules for others and another for this UK harbors. London is a safe haven who the Brit's want to use as a political tool.



Really? Many times? then it should be easy for you to provide sufficient details of instances where the Pakistan government or agent filed formal charges against said individual or groups with the courts in the UK.

There is no extradition treaty between the UK and Pakistan and so said individual or group needs to be in violation of UK laws for the UK to take action.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Rana4pak

If American can for Obama we also should for altaf.


----------



## Big Tank

Damn. Imran Khan surely got ballsofsteel syndrome

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

For that Pakistan will have to work with Iranians. They have a 7000km range drone introduced last week. Some tactical bases in Anatolia and diplomacy with Scotland, Ireland and Wales.

It seems GoP is ready to war anyone and everyone except loved and respected India.

Reactions: Haha Haha:

2


----------



## dbc

313ghazi said:


> 3. Pakistan has approached the UK multiple times, he's even been arrested in the UK for money laundering and inciting terrorism abroad. Lets say we presented more evidence for Altaf than anyone ever presented to us for Osama.



an arrest does not imply guilt ...you may have presented a mountain of evidence of wrongdoings in Pakistan but in the absence of an extradition treaty it means nothing. Said individual needs to have violated UK laws.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PakAlp

430 drone strikes, killing of approx 1000 innocent civilians and hundreds injured. How can the Pakistani government/ army justify this? Imagine the fear in people when they heard the drones. If their were terrorist then it was our armies job to deal with it.


----------



## Goenitz

dbc said:


> There is no extradition treaty between the UK and Pakistan and so said individual or group needs to be in violation of UK laws for the UK to take action.


That is Achilles's heel for pak. PTI is not in majority to pass that bill, as it may hurt nawaz sharif. But here we are implicating that Altaf is a terrorists not a criminal so MI6 can investigate on its own, and clear UK name.



dbc said:


> an arrest does not imply guilt


Sure, however, the UK law is a little different. They arrest after some credible investigations, if not evidence. Not like, S.Asian police who arrest on simple FIR (first investigative report).


Riz said:


> *****************************


Please take back what you said.


----------



## El Sidd

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Does he mean NS, Altaf Hussain etc.?!?



How are the members of parliament capable of answering this technical question?

The question Can we should be directed to somewhere else while Shall we be the question directed at the parliament.


----------



## El Sidd

ziaulislam said:


> Remeber this includes
> 
> PPPP(the most drone attacks) followed by PMLN second most drone attacks followed by musharraf (distant third, the one who initially tried to cover it up, saying it was pakistan)



TLP was banned by GoP otherwise he would have some support for his London drone campaign.


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

I wonder if PM Imran Khan is now declaring indirectly or sending a message that Pakistan now possesses the lethal drone technology and can target individuals/states all over the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> I wonder if PM Imran Khan is now declaring indirectly or sending a message that Pakistan now possesses the lethal drone technology and can target individuals/states all over the world.



Quite possibly. 

I wonder if this was done to give some legitimacy to Sharif's asylum case.

Let's ask some collaterals @Taimoor Khan @PAKISTANFOREVER


----------



## Mav3rick

dbc said:


> has Pakistan explored legal means to prosecute this alleged terrorist in the UK? Pakistan frequently lament that FATA and NWFP are lawless lands outside the writ of Islamabad - is the same true of the UK? There would've been no need for Pakistan to sanction drone strike on its own citizens on its own soil if Pakistan could prosecute its own citizens when they commit a crime.
> 
> I said this before your PM is a noob. He will get owned big time internationally to the detriment of your nation.His intentions are honourable but the road to hell is paved with good intentions.



Something that we have been hearing since our childhood "An intelligent enemy is better than a stupid friend".

And I doubt IK is even a friend. How could any retard deny the absolute Super Power of her time, back in 2001, especially when the Super Power's ego had been hit and when she was hell bent on revenge and on crushing whomever was in the way. How many countries could have refused the US demand, especially 3rd world country with severe financial crisis?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> I wonder if PM Imran Khan is now declaring indirectly or sending a message that Pakistan now possesses the lethal drone technology and can target individuals/states all over the world.


Drone is just an analogy- PN can certainly launch CMs via submarines which can travel the whole world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Mav3rick said:


> "An intelligent enemy is better than a stupid friend".



Has America decided which category Pakistan falls into? 


Mav3rick said:


> How could any retard deny the absolute Super Power of her time, back in 2001, especially when the Super Power's ego had been hit and when she was hell bent on revenge and on crushing whomever was in the way. How many countries could have refused the US demand, especially 3rd world country with severe financial crisis?



We would never get to know the answer to this. 

Pakistan was never considered to be part of axis of evil. 

Half of the people say it was civil war while half say it was WoT.


----------



## IbnAbdullah

Salaam



Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Does he mean NS, Altaf Hussain etc.?!?



My guess is Altaf Hussain because he said terrorist has been hiding in London for the past 30 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Its the second hard hitting statement coming from PMIK in the matter of days. First to Chinese media and now this.

Gloves are off, finally?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sinnerman108

I think the diplomatic gloves are off, 
that train has long left the station. 

The grouping is simple and obvious, West and her allies Vs China and hers. 
Russia, will stay out for now, watch and play for time until such time they need to commit.




dbc said:


> has Pakistan explored legal means to prosecute this alleged terrorist in the UK? Pakistan frequently lament that FATA and NWFP are lawless lands outside the writ of Islamabad - is the same true of the UK? There would've been no need for Pakistan to sanction drone strike on its own citizens on its own soil if Pakistan could prosecute its own citizens when they commit a crime.
> 
> I said this before your PM is a noob. He will get owned big time internationally to the detriment of your nation.His intentions are honourable but the road to hell is paved with good intentions.


----------



## newb3e

Mav3rick said:


> Something that we have been hearing since our childhood "An intelligent enemy is better than a stupid friend".
> 
> And I doubt IK is even a friend. How could any retard deny the absolute Super Power of her time, back in 2001, especially when the Super Power's ego had been hit and when she was hell bent on revenge and on crushing whomever was in the way. How many countries could have refused the US demand, especially 3rd world country with severe financial crisis?



led by coward Musharaf who support bastard Altaf he supported "supa powa" and destroyed the country! how was supporting usa at that a good thing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ProudPak

Paul2 said:


> I would very like to see it


I would sell pay per view on this


Oracle said:


> ye ghada marwaye ga


Jo daar gye wo maar gye.

Who dares wins.


And all that


----------



## newb3e

ProudPak said:


> I would sell pay per view on this
> 
> Jo daar gye wo maar gye.
> 
> Who dares wins.
> 
> 
> And all that


had Allah not granted Taliban the victory over so called supa powa we would still be american slave!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Sinnerman108 said:


> I think the diplomatic gloves are off,
> that train has long left the station.
> 
> The grouping is simple and obvious, West and her allies Vs China and hers.
> Russia, will stay out for now, watch and play for time until such time they need to commit.



Russia is already in the game and is totally standing with China. The war is already going on. It wont be direct , war has changed its form , its cyber, space , economy , and third ground proxies/militia . Super powers never fight directly.


----------



## Adecypher

litman said:


> Love IK for his courage and straight forward attitude. We should get his DNA checked . He doesn't act and talk like other Pakistani leaders which we are used to see for our entire history. Through out our history the nation has been fed by it's every ruler that if we go against the western interests we will be thrashed. Compare all the previous rulers like Nawaz, Musharaf, Zardari with IK and IK is far far better and daring.



*I absolutely concur.*


----------



## Taimoor Khan

What I would like to add here that PMIK must be protected by ALL MEANS NECESSARY, from all realms, even pre-emptively on the slight sign of trouble, even in foreign lands, black ops one would say.

Just not for the sake of Pakistan, but for world peace. No reminder is needed as to what triggered WW1. World is now more polarised and armed with some nasty stuff (Pakistan included).

Archduke Franz Ferdinand of Austria - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Respect4Respect01

dbc said:


> Really? Many times? then it should be easy for you to provide sufficient details of instances where the Pakistan government or agent filed formal charges against said individual or groups with the courts in the UK.
> 
> There is no extradition treaty between the UK and Pakistan and so said individual or group needs to be in violation of UK laws for the UK to take action.



*World not cooperating to meet FATF’s conditions, say authorities*


ISLAMABAD: More than two dozen countries have given cold-shoulder to Pakistan’s *hundreds of requests* seeking *mutual legal assistance to tackle terrorism-financing, money laundering and cyber terrorism* in a move to meet the FATF’s conditions and recommendations.

Pakistan, under its mutual assistance laws, has sent* more than 232 official requests to two dozen countries in the past three years*, revealed detailed official response the local authorities submitted to the Paris based anti-money laundering and terrorism-financing organization, named the Financial Action Task Force (FATF).

Islamabad, in its hundreds of pages response, informed the FATF’s top management that its Financial Monitoring Unit (FMU) and law enforcement agencies have traced the origin of terror financing to these countries, but did not receive any substantial legal support and solid information to proceed with the investigation and cases against these terrorism/terrorists’ financiers and their abettors in their courts.

“An offense wise division of all 232 MLA [Mutual Legal Assistance] outgoing requests and specific details with respect to the number of requests, subject matter and recipient countries are annexed at section A of Annex-IO-2.1.3…that are of high money laundering and terror financing risk…but no encouraging response received from these countries,” suggested the response, demonstrating a focus on those countries in which geographical risk is higher.

Only in March this year, the FMU sent 34 international requests for information at the request of LEAs, out of which 30 requests were sent following directives of the National Counter-Terrorism Authority (NACTA), reads the response. The FMU has also independently made 59 international cooperation requests to foreign jurisdictions during this period, added the response stating since the enactment of the MLA Act in August 2020, Pakistan has extended the MLA to and requested assistance from the UK, France, Cyprus, Afghanistan, UAE, Canada, Netherlands, Serbia, Cayman Islands and Iran.

The FMU also received 23 incoming requests from different countries for information since March 2018, which were duly responded, revealed Pakistan's response, adding the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) generated five requests involving proceeds of money laundering and corruption to Switzerland, Hong Kong, the UK, Australia and Lebanon. The Federal Investigation Agency (FIA) sent eight requests involving corruption to the UAE, the UK, USA, Canada, Switzerland, France and Seychelles, the official response revealed. The FIA also sent requests involving money laundering and use of Hawala to Malaysia, the UAE, China, Japan, the UK, UAE and Hong Kong during this period.

“The majority of outgoing MLA requests, as described below, are based on targeting cross border money laundering and terrorism financing investigations in domestic proceedings, specifically with respect to fundraising/funding for terrorist activities and funding for prohibited organisations and Madrassas,” revealed the official response. “This aligns with the findings in the National Risk Assessment 2019 which found that the overall terrorism financing risk level for Pakistan is very significant, and that a large segment of the non-profit organizations sector in Pakistan is seen as having a very significant inherent vulnerability for terrorism financing.”

All relevant agencies (FIA, ANF, FBR, FMU, CTDs, SECP and Home Departments) of provinces with formal international cooperation responsibilities regularly sent MLA requests to various jurisdictions in accordance with their mandates, says the response. From October 2018 to March 2021, the Ministry of Interior sent 148 requests on money laundering and terrorism financing on behalf of FIA and provincial Home Departments and two MLA requests for provision of Beneficial Owner information on behalf of SECP. Similarly, NAB has sent 72 requests with respect to corruption offences and money laundering and ANF sent 10 requests with respect to narcotics during this period, revealed the reply.

An offense wise division of all 232 MLAs, outgoing 86 requests were of fund raising for banned organizations, 17 of extortion, 19 of narcotics, 10 of cash smuggling, 72 of corruption, three of NR smuggling, nine of illegal MVTs, 12 of cyber terrorism, three of BO and one each of fraud and KFR, revealed the report. Some 27 to UAE, 54 to Afghanistan, 11 requests sent to the UK, 5 to Bahrain, 5 to Qatar, 4 to Oman, one to Myanmar, 2 to Malaysia, 5 to Saudi Arabia, 2 to Bangladesh, 3 to Switzerland, 4 to USA, 2 to Malaysia, 3 to Kuwait, one or two each to Iraq, Netherlands, Syria, Turkey, Mauritius, Lebanon, France, Canada, Norway, Seychelles, China, Japan, Hong Kong, Austria, Poland, Australia, Belgium, Sweden and Columbia, Sri Lanka, Nepal and Malaysia respectively.

The FMU has also sent 36 requests for information to its foreign counterparts regarding entities of concern.

Activities of these individuals and terrorist organizations in proposed narrative summaries were shared by Pakistan with the 1267 Sanctions Committee, revealed the response. Pakistan also approached members of the Sanctions Committee at bilateral level revealing that anti-terrorism authorities have frozen over 972 million dollars link to assets of proscribed organizations in the country, added the response.

The Pakistan Listing Committee meets regularly, every quarter during the year and holds special meetings whenever necessary and continues to work on the identification of targets for designations proposals, including associates of the UN-Designated Terrorist Persons and Entities, revealed Pakistan’s response. The Pakistan Listing Committee has considered additional six listing proposals during 2020 and these proposals will be submitted to UNSC 1267 Sanctions Committee during 2021, it added.

Response continued to reveal that Pakistan has an effective domestic sanctions regime in compliance with UNSCR 1373. Under this regime, Pakistan has put in place mechanisms enabling the designation of terrorist organizations and persons associated with terrorism at the national level and the consequent application of immediate sanctions, it added. The domestic sanctions list under UNSCR 1373 (ATA 1997) predominantly comprises Pakistan nationals living within Pakistan's territorial jurisdiction. However, a few foreign nationals living in Pakistan have also been placed on the Fourth Schedule of the ATA-1997, added the response.

These individuals were removed from Pakistan's domestic sanctions list during the review of its Fourth Schedule by Pakistan (2019-20), however authorities continued to monitor them to determine any event of recidivism until these individuals moved back to Afghanistan, stated the response.









World not cooperating to meet FATF’s conditions, say authorities


ISLAMABAD: More than two dozen countries have given cold-shoulder to Pakistan’s hundreds of requests seeking mutual legal assistance to tackle terrorism-financing, money laundering and cyber...




www.thenews.com.pk





@313ghazi @PakFactor

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## newb3e

he should gain some support and get power back from Alpha Mafia!! work for people to free people IK!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Respect4Respect01

newb3e said:


> he should gain some support and get power back from Alpha Mafia!! work for people to free people IK!


people are free lol, the main problem is lack of education, people like dramebaaz leadership, only high school graduates should be allowed to vote.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

*BREAKING NEWS: IMRAN KHAN SUFFERS CHRONIC BACK PAIN FROM DRAGGING TWO MASSIVE STEEL BALL AROUNDS HIS ENTIRE LIFE*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
6


----------



## newb3e

Respect4Respect01 said:


> people are free lol, the main problem is lack of education, people like dramebaaz leadership, only high school graduates should be allowed to vote.


lols

if Alpha Mafia was not busy nurturing corrupt minions and grabbing land building socaaities and stayed in their limits education bhi hoti! IKs biggest challenge is not america but Alpha mafia!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ProudPak

newb3e said:


> had Allah not granted Taliban the victory over so called supa powa we would still be american slave!


Allah works in mysterious ways.
By 'we' you mean the rulers in Pakistan who don't care about Allah. Not us Pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nasr

ASKardar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410232066965446658



Spoken like a fearless, logical and true Muslim. That is the kind of leadership there should be from the top, down, in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Genghis khan1

Oracle said:


> ye ghada marwaye ga


Calm you tits bud, this was just a rhetorical question in a regular session of NA speech.


----------



## Trailer23

Oracle said:


> ye ghada marwaye ga


To give him that specific title is your right.

I do want to highlight the _"marwaye ga" _statement.

What, have we already not lost enough of our own courtesy of these Drone Strikes, in the past?

Weren't they initially meant for Afghanistan? What did the GPS lose sight & kept bombing the innocent on our land?

Do people keep forgetting that once we joined the US or facilitated them with the Drone Strikes in Afghanistan is when all the troubles start to reign down on us *x 2*.

I'm sorry, but we've already got enough Afghan refugees/terrorists roaming the streets in our Country building bombs & placing them in Lunch Boxes. I have zero interest or tolerance for more of that b.s.

We've already seen what happens when...eh ...fine Leaders of the past have bowed down to the West.

We need a change - drastically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genghis khan1

El Sidd said:


> For that Pakistan will have to work with Iranians. They have a 7000km range drone introduced last week. Some tactical bases in Anatolia and diplomacy with Scotland, Ireland and Wales.
> 
> It seems GoP is ready to war anyone and everyone except loved and respected India.


Pakistan don’t need real aryan white Supa powa of the ME, 7000 km super drone. As per Hamid mir, then Gen mussraf already proposed NS to takeout AH back in 90s. Issue isn’t taking out someone anywhere in the world, issue is diplomatic blowback. Ask Russians.


----------



## El Sidd

Genghis khan1 said:


> Pakistan don’t need real aryan white Supa powa of the ME, 7000 km super drone. As per Hamid mir, then Gen mussraf already proposed NS to takeout AH back in 90s. Issue isn’t taking out someone anywhere in the world, issue is diplomatic blowback. Ask Russians.



90s....

Mushraff had a whole decade in 2000s. He ended up giving him Karachi without taking Mumbai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ProudPak

Nasr said:


> Spoken like a fearless, logical and true Muslim. That is the kind of leadership there should be from the top, down, in Pakistan.


Sadly we have traitors in parliament judiciary and clergy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

newb3e said:


> he should gain some support and get power back from Alpha Mafia!! work for people to free people IK!


Think about how long it took AKP to wrestle control away from the establishment stooges in Turkey. Even a couple of years ago the Gulenists tried to stage a Coup. 

It will take a while and it will also require the creation of state entities that work for Pakistan rather than for themselves. We need a good system, not just good men.


----------



## ziaulislam

PakAlp said:


> 430 drone strikes, killing of approx 1000 innocent civilians and hundreds injured. How can the Pakistani government/ army justify this? Imagine the fear in people when they heard the drones. If their were terrorist then it was our armies job to deal with it.


Because it was in FATA-KPK & balochistan not punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Big_bud

dbc said:


> *1.has Pakistan explored legal means to prosecute this alleged terrorist in the UK?* *2.Pakistan frequently lament that FATA and NWFP are lawless lands outside the writ of Islamabad - is the same true of the UK?* *3.There would've been no need for Pakistan to sanction drone strike on its own citizens on its own soil if Pakistan could prosecute its own citizens when they commit a crime.*
> 
> I said this before your PM is a noob. He will get owned big time internationally to the detriment of your nation.His intentions are honourable but the road to hell is paved with good intentions.



1. Yes we did. UK is blocking his return. UK has laws protecting laundered money. It gives political asylums to all the traitors, murderers & robbers of other countries as long as they bring their looted wealth and deposit it into their accounts. Plus British and nobility don't go hand in hand, they have a long filthy past.

2. Lets just say, some west-apologist politicians, brought into power with western interference and help, with meddling in our elections, may have said something like that at some point. Is it our national stance? No. Does it make any sense? No. Do we have international laws? Yes. Does the west follow them? No, They are optional.

3. Wrong. US never shared intel on which basis they were conducting those strikes. There are reports of US & its allied armies killing people for "sport" without any intel whatsoever from drones using night vision, it was all random guess work. They bombed a school where children were doing PT exercises thinking that it is a militant training group. Shit intelligence, total impunity and absolutely disgusting war crimes, that's why no more bases for anyone! The list can be really long but its always been covered up by governments and their armies. Probes have been ordered but their results never published and an all good report published at the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakFactor

Genghis khan1 said:


> Pakistan don’t need real aryan white Supa powa of the ME, 7000 km super drone. As per Hamid mir, then Gen mussraf already proposed NS to takeout AH back in 90s. Issue isn’t taking out someone anywhere in the world, issue is diplomatic blowback. Ask Russians.



Sometimes it has to be done for the greater good, regardless the blow back, you mow that weed or it’ll grow uncontrollably.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

dbc said:


> Pakistan frequently lament that FATA and NWFP are lawless lands outside the writ of Islamabad -


Pakistan frequently lament that FATA and NWFP *were *lawless lands outside the writ of Islamabad -


----------



## dbc

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Pakistan frequently lament that FATA and NWFP *were *lawless lands outside the writ of Islamabad -



I hope so ..


----------



## Amaa'n

dbc said:


> I hope so ..


I hope this helps ---  FATA is part of Provincial govt & british era FCR are no longer applicable









President signs KP-Fata merger bill into law


People of Fata will now have the same rights available to other citizens of the country, President Mamnoon Hussain says.



www.dawn.com













IG says law & order improved after Fata-KP merger


PESHAWAR: Inspector General of Police Dr Sanaullah Abbasi on Tuesday said that the merger of erstwhile Fata with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa was a major achievement that improved the law and order situation...




www.thenews.com.pk













KP Police become part of security in erstwhile Fata for first time


PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police officials formally moved into the erstwhile Fata on the occasion of prime minister’s visit to Khyber tribal district on Friday.Last month, the Levies...




www.thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dbc

Big_bud said:


> Yes we did. UK is blocking his return. UK has laws protecting laundered money. It gives political asylums to all the traitors, murders, robbers of other countries as long as they bring their looted wealth and deposit it into their accounts. He is not a noob. Plus British and nobility don't go hand in hand, they have a long filthy past.



People keep saying so but I haven’t seen any evidence of cases filed and verdict rendered by her majesty court. It should be public records and easy to find. I repeat in the absence of extradition treaty the subject has to have been found in violation of UK laws.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Adonis

313ghazi said:


> Very well said.
> 
> To summarise for anyone who doesn't understand urdu the PM said...
> 
> ... A Pakistani terrorist is living in London for the last 30 years. Will the UK give us permission to kill him in an airstrike? If they won't then why would we? Are we sub-human, or half human, do our lives have no value? Our previous governments gave permission for drone strikes on the country and at the same time lied to the public telling them they opposed them.



For Argument sake....

1. That terrorist is what Pakistan say about him..not UK or world..similar to Dawood Ibrahim is terrorist per India not us...so ok. How about we having Mr. Hafiz Saeed, Masood Azhar etc who are UN/internationally designated terrorists... and we are silent on them....so there is a difference.....

2. These cries about human values only come out when either under pressure or if Muslims are impacted....rest of the people/Non-Muslims are not human.

3. Governments of Pakistan never gave permission of bases...they can't dare nor they have any say in it....why not Mr. Khan clearly say Army?...it is them who have been blundering and making rest of the country suffer all along Pakistan's history.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Baz2020

Areesh said:


> Kyun?
> 
> Goron ki munafiqat expose nahi karni chahiye?





zeeshe100 said:


> Gadha toh tu hai



Comment check jaro


Genghis khan1 said:


> Calm you tits bud, this was just a rhetorical question in a regular session of NA speech.




I didn't know PDF allowed khanzeer like Areesh on here. 😂 Pure English breed 🤣


----------



## Mav3rick

newb3e said:


> led by coward Musharaf who support bastard Altaf he supported "supa powa" and destroyed the country! how was supporting usa at that a good thing!



I simply refuse to believe even children would be dumb enough to not realize that we did NOT have an option. The only mistake Musharraf made was to grant more than the Americans demanded and for a lot less. There is nothing else anybody could have done other than to ask for a lot more, perhaps, and give them exactly what they wanted and no more.

I would like to believe that the US would never allow Pakistan to become financially bankrupt because of our Nuclear Weapons. However, it wouldn't also allow us to be financially well off and no sane mine would have tested the ego of the Super Power at the time; not even China!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

You are an idiot



Paul2 said:


> I would very like to see it


----------



## Big_bud

dbc said:


> People keep saying so but I haven’t seen any evidence of cases filed and verdict rendered by her majesty court. It should be public records and easy to find. I repeat in the absence of extradition treaty the subject has to have been found in violation of UK laws.



Nah, thats why. No more UK laws. Our land. Our laws. West has to learn to deal with it instead of throwing tantrums. Enough of acting with impunity.


1. Inside ABC Investigations' 14-month probe into alleged war crimes by Australian soldiers in Afghanistan


2.








US soldiers 'killed Afghan civilians for sport and collected fingers as trophies'


Soldiers face charges over secret 'kill team' which allegedly murdered at random and collected fingers as trophies of war




www.theguardian.com





3. UK War Crime Revelations in Afghanistan Expose Justice Failings

4. Australia Avoids Reckoning With Afghanistan War Crimes Allegations

Just like rest of your allies, the Queen is a sleeping beauty too! If these were some whites being killed in UK, USA, Canada or Australia then the "world community" would have had a totally different response!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rana4pak

Mav3rick said:


> I simply refuse to believe even children would be dumb enough to not realize that we did NOT have an option. The only mistake Musharraf made was to grant more than the Americans demanded and for a lot less. There is nothing else anybody could have done other than to ask for a lot more, perhaps, and give them exactly what they wanted and no more.
> 
> I would like to believe that the US would never allow Pakistan to become financially bankrupt because of our Nuclear Weapons. However, it wouldn't also allow us to be financially well off and no sane mine would have tested the ego of the Super Power at the time; not even China!


What about NRO which he himself admitted that it was a mistake. He gave safe passage to MQM target killer who killed numerous police officers who were at war with man in 1992 operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

ziaulislam said:


> Because it was in FATA-KPK & balochistan not punjab



Exactly... Those who supported the drone attacks were not from KPK and Balochistan. They only support their own creed...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

dbc said:


> People keep saying so but I haven’t seen any evidence of cases filed and verdict rendered by her majesty court. It should be public records and easy to find. I repeat in the absence of extradition treaty the subject has to have been found in violation of UK laws.











London remains a safe haven for the world’s dirty cash | Simon Jenkins


New unexplained wealth orders are a hopelessly weak weapon, writes Guardian columnist Simon Jenkins




www.theguardian.com





London is a safe haven for the world’s dirty cash.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

Mav3rick said:


> Something that we have been hearing since our childhood "An intelligent enemy is better than a stupid friend".
> 
> And I doubt IK is even a friend. How could any retard deny the absolute Super Power of her time, back in 2001, especially when the Super Power's ego had been hit and when she was hell bent on revenge and on crushing whomever was in the way. How many countries could have refused the US demand, especially 3rd world country with severe financial crisis?



Depends. Would the Prophet PBUH done the same if the Super Power of that time Rome came knocking and asking to take revenge which also includes innocents???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fitpOsitive

ASKardar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410232066965446658


London? Washington. USA ka Nam nai lia gaya bhai se.


----------



## GumNaam

ASKardar said:


> Can we drone strike in London? PM Imran Khan asks in NA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SD 10

fitpOsitive said:


> London? Washington. USA ka Nam nai lia gaya bhai se.


USA men altaf hussain baitha hai? Ajeeb log ho tum n league bhi!
Personally i would like to see a drone strike on nawaz, altaf is pretty much done at this point!


----------



## newb3e

Mav3rick said:


> I simply refuse to believe even children would be dumb enough to not realize that we did NOT have an option. The only mistake Musharraf made was to grant more than the Americans demanded and for a lot less. There is nothing else anybody could have done other than to ask for a lot more, perhaps, and give them exactly what they wanted and no more.
> 
> I would like to believe that the US would never allow Pakistan to become financially bankrupt because of our Nuclear Weapons. However, it wouldn't also allow us to be financially well off and no sane mine would have tested the ego of the Super Power at the time; not even China!


Taliban did and won! 

thats called Faith!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bouncer

313ghazi said:


> Very well said.
> 
> To summarise for anyone who doesn't understand urdu the PM said...
> 
> ... A Pakistani terrorist is living in London for the last 30 years. Will the UK give us permission to kill him in an airstrike? If they won't then why would we? Are we sub-human, or half human, do our lives have no value? Our previous governments gave permission for drone strikes on the country and at the same time lied to the public telling them they opposed them.




Just watch desi liberals and Toon league brigade's behinds on fire after this. They'll be in more pain than actual Londoners after this statement.

You can disagree with IK on a lot of things but the man speaks his mind. His question is very valid; if you can choose to obliterate an entire family including kids and women just to take out a single target then can we do the same in your country? Russians took out their target with a poison which only killed their traitor and you guys cried about it for a year. What about the thousands you have killed in Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria?


dbc said:


> I said this before your PM is a noob. He will get owned big time internationally to the detriment of your nation.His intentions are honourable but the road to hell is paved with good intentions.



Honestly at this point we'd much rather have a "noob" like IK than a sellout like Mush or Nawaz. 

His question was rhetorical--how would you, as an American citizen, feel if a foreign country is given freedom to conduct unaccounted for drone strikes in Alaska to take out that foreign country's targets? And the permission for these strikes is given by your own president. And on top of that your media is not allowed to report on the high level agreements. This was IK's point. He is not suggesting that Pak starts drone strikes on the UK or any other country for that matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fitpOsitive

SD 10 said:


> USA men altaf hussain baitha hai? Ajeeb log ho tum n league bhi!
> Personally i would like to see a drone strike on nawaz, altaf is pretty much done at this point!


Afghanistan ka London se Kia taluq?


----------



## graphican

GumNaam said:


> View attachment 758270



Printed this poster and placed it right next to my computer! Yes, we can! Alhamdolillah!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

Adonis said:


> For Argument sake....
> 
> 1. That terrorist is what Pakistan say about him..not UK or world..similar to Dawood Ibrahim is terrorist per India not us...so ok. How about we having Mr. Hafiz Saeed, Masood Azhar etc who are UN/internationally designated terrorists... and we are silent on them....so there is a difference.....
> 
> 2. These cries about human values only come out when either under pressure or if Muslims are impacted....rest of the people/Non-Muslims are not human.
> 
> 3. Governments of Pakistan never gave permission of bases...they can't dare nor they have any say in it....why not Mr. Khan clearly say Army?...it is them who have been blundering and making rest of the country suffer all along Pakistan's history.



Let's see army say or do something contrary to what Khan said.


----------



## GriffinsRule

dbc said:


> an arrest does not imply guilt ...you may have presented a mountain of evidence of wrongdoings in Pakistan but in the absence of an extradition treaty it means nothing. Said individual needs to have violated UK laws.


Wait, is money laundering and tax evasion not crimes in UK?


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

dbc said:


> People keep saying so but I haven’t seen any evidence of cases filed and verdict rendered by her majesty court. It should be public records and easy to find. I repeat in the absence of extradition treaty the subject has to have been found in violation of UK laws.


There are speeches he broadcasted from london in which he called for public killings.








London-based leader prompts violence and detentions in Pakistan


Karachi officials close HQ of MQM party and detain senior members after Altaf Hussain’s comments spark unrest




www.theguardian.com




For a speech he did in 2016 the verdict was given freaking +3 years later in Oct 2019








Altaf Hussain charged by UK police with terrorism offence over 2016 speech


Charges against the MQM founder emanating from his speech pertain to "preparation or instigation of acts of terrorism".



www.dawn.com





Within two weeks of the verdict UK suspended the treaty with Pakistan on a bogus reason








UK suspends agreement with Pakistan for exchange of prisoners


The reason for the move is the lenient application of law and punishment handed down to drug smugglers in Pakistan.



www.dawn.com





The convicted has since been on series of bails and pre arrest bails living a free life and continues making hate speeches (now more towards cessationism that law cant be moved against)

The british govt. has accepted the man was given British citizenship as an error in past.

All a deliberate mi6 hush hush to curtain things.

Ther is no doubt in our minds that UK is the biggest enemy of Pakistan after india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

Khan is absolutely correct 
you filth allowed USA to go on a drone killing spree on our peoples in Pakistan 

then you want to sit on the same table with them to respect you , some of you races are born to be just puppets & servant


----------



## Mav3rick

Rana4pak said:


> What about NRO which he himself admitted that it was a mistake. He gave safe passage to MQM target killer who killed numerous police officers who were at war with man in 1992 operation.



What was NRO but decision left to Pakistanis instead of establishment? It was us Pakistanis who elected PPP & PML, why blame Musharraf for empowering the common Pakistani to decide for himself? We could have rejected PPP and PML and elected Musharraf's party instead!

If you believe MQM was a terrorist organization and that all the allegations against MQM were true then you are one amongst a majority and I cannot do anything to change your mind except to pray that Allah opens the eyes of my fellow Pakistanis to see what BULL**** the establishment has been feeding us for decades. MQM was the best thing that could happen to Karachi and perhaps the betterment of Karachi was unacceptable to those at the helm of affairs due to which not just the Police or Rangers but the Army was let loose against MQM under a pre-planned and orchestrated schema whereby all supporters were labelled traitors........a word which is conveniently misused against anyone and everyone so long as it serves a typical agenda.


----------



## Mav3rick

Clutch said:


> Depends. Would the Prophet PBUH done the same if the Super Power of that time Rome came knocking and asking to take revenge which also includes innocents???



Bhai, the Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) had divine strength & guidance behind him and assurance of victory.


newb3e said:


> Taliban did and won!
> 
> thats called Faith!



Perhaps you should go and visit Afghanistan, the country has been ravaged and bombed to the ground! If you believe that to be a victory, which is nothing but tiredness of the US after they had razed the country to the ground and thus their retreat, to be a victory then I can only tell you that it is not a victory at all. The US came our of this war scratches while Afghanistan was brutalized and ravaged and beaten and broken.........the US could just as easily have Nuked the entire country to a radioactive wasteland if the US so wished. It is the US's good graces that they left the rag-tag thing behind. 

Some victory indeed.


----------



## Mav3rick

313ghazi said:


> Very well said.
> 
> To summarise for anyone who doesn't understand urdu the PM said...
> 
> ... A Pakistani terrorist is living in London for the last 30 years. Will the UK give us permission to kill him in an airstrike? If they won't then why would we? Are we sub-human, or half human, do our lives have no value? Our previous governments gave permission for drone strikes on the country and at the same time lied to the public telling them they opposed them.



The Super Powers make the rules and they bend the rules. They can also make others bend to the rules. With so much muscle, financial power and diplomatic clout, the US can get away with many things.

In the meantime, we can refuse the Billions of USD in aid that the UK Government gives us annually and send their ambassador packing, if we are serious about getting AH repatriated/deported back to Pakistan. Otherwise we are just hypocrites, accepting their money and favor and then speaking against them for political point scoring.


----------



## 313ghazi

Mav3rick said:


> The Super Powers make the rules and they bend the rules. They can also make others bend to the rules. With so much muscle, financial power and diplomatic clout, the US can get away with many things.
> 
> In the meantime, we can refuse the Billions of USD in aid that the UK Government gives us annually and send their ambassador packing, if we are serious about getting AH repatriated/deported back to Pakistan. Otherwise we are just hypocrites, accepting their money and favor and then speaking against them for political point scoring.



All politicians are hypocrites. Politics is full of hypocrites. Morals are for masses not leadership. Why should we not point out other people's hypocrisy. 

Hammam mein sab nangay.


----------



## Qmjd

Mav3rick said:


> Bhai, the Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) had divine strength & guidance behind him and assurance of victory.
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should go and visit Afghanistan, the country has been ravaged and bombed to the ground! If you believe that to be a victory, which is nothing but tiredness of the US after they had razed the country to the ground and thus their retreat, to be a victory then I can only tell you that it is not a victory at all. The US came our of this war scratches while Afghanistan was brutalized and ravaged and beaten and broken.........the US could just as easily have Nuked the entire country to a radioactive wasteland if the US so wished. It is the US's good graces that they left the rag-tag thing behind.
> 
> Some victory indeed.


Us puppets only See's good in USA and it's decisions.
Why USA you are leaving . fight for last man standing you morons.
It is USA who bend his *** in front of taliban.
Please do as you want but let us leave first.


----------



## Mav3rick

313ghazi said:


> All politicians are hypocrites. Politics is full of hypocrites. Morals are for masses not leadership. Why should we not point out other people's hypocrisy.
> 
> Hammam mein sab nangay.



That is severe but, sadly, very true.


Qmjd said:


> Us puppets only See's good in USA and it's decisions.
> Why USA you are leaving . fight for last man standing you morons.
> It is USA who bend his *** in front of taliban.
> Please do as you want but let us leave first.



I am literally sorry that you are unable to understand the context and message of the post.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

313ghazi said:


> Very well said.
> 
> To summarise for anyone who doesn't understand urdu the PM said...
> 
> ... A Pakistani terrorist is living in London for the last 30 years. Will the UK give us permission to kill him in an airstrike? If they won't then why would we? Are we sub-human, or half human, do our lives have no value? Our previous governments gave permission for drone strikes on the country and at the same time lied to the public telling them they opposed them.


There was not only one terrorist living in the Afghan-Pak bordering areas.

The Western parts of Pakistan, mainly Khyber Pakhtunkhawa and Waziristan were hotbed of terrorists, mainly Tehreek e Taliban and Afghan Taliban. These terrorist groups were using the Western areas of Pakistan as their base camps and conducted terrorist attacks all over Pakistan and Afghanistan.

The Western areas of Pakistan were dangerous areas to go to some 12 to 15 years ago.

The Pakistan government and its citizen should thank USA and Britain for conducting drone attacks against terrorists in Pakistan.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Deltadart

ziaulislam said:


> Because it was in FATA-KPK & balochistan not punjab


I don't think that would have mattered at all. There is nothing holy about that. Those at the helm at the time would have done anything to appease their payors.


Buddhistforlife said:


> There was not only one terrorist living in the Afghan-Pak bordering areas.
> 
> The Western parts of Pakistan, mainly Khyber Pakhtunkhawa and Waziristan were hotbed of terrorists, mainly Tehreek e Taliban and Afghan Taliban. These terrorist groups were using the Western areas of Pakistan as their base camps and conducted terrorist attacks all over Pakistan and Afghanistan.
> 
> The Western areas of Pakistan were dangerous areas to go to some 12 to 15 years ago.
> 
> The Pakistan government and its citizen should thank USA and Britain for conducting drone attacks against terrorists in Pakistan.


Yes those countries should be thanked for creating more terrorists determined to destroy Pakistan. It was Pakistan army operations that put the thugs out of business.


----------



## HalfMoon

PMIK is Allah's (swt) gift to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Clutch

Mav3rick said:


> Bhai, the Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) had divine strength & guidance behind him and assurance of victory.



So we should ignore everything he did or use it as an example of how we should also deal with situations?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

Buddhistforlife said:


> There was not only one terrorist living in the Afghan-Pak bordering areas.
> 
> The Western parts of Pakistan, mainly Khyber Pakhtunkhawa and Waziristan were hotbed of terrorists, mainly Tehreek e Taliban and Afghan Taliban. These terrorist groups were using the Western areas of Pakistan as their base camps and conducted terrorist attacks all over Pakistan and Afghanistan.
> 
> The Western areas of Pakistan were dangerous areas to go to some 12 to 15 years ago.
> 
> The Pakistan government and its citizen should thank USA and Britain for conducting drone attacks against terrorists in Pakistan.



The Taliban are not terrorists. They were and now again are the legitimate government of Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

313ghazi said:


> The Taliban are not terrorists. They were and now again are the legitimate government of Afghanistan.


Taliban cannot be a government. They are worse than Kim Jong Un and North Korea.

World cannot let some barbaric and backward warlords like Taliban to setup their own government and create madness. Simply no.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

Buddhistforlife said:


> Taliban cannot be a government. They are worse than Kim Jong Un and North Korea.
> 
> World cannot let some barbaric and backward warlords like Taliban to setup their own government and create madness. Simply no.



The world can suck a dik. They trt for 20 years and the Taliban defeated the Christian world and sent them packing in disgrace. 

There is nothing left for you people other than wet dreams of glory.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mav3rick

Clutch said:


> So we should ignore everything he did or use it as an example of how we should also deal with situations?



My friend, have you looked around? What Islam are we following? Are we Muslims by practice or merely by birth? Are we good humans let alone good Muslims (being a good human is a fundamental requirement of being a good Muslim)? Are we honest, sincere, trustworthy and pious? What about other Muslim countries, are they helping us or willing to come to our aid when we need them?

In a true Islamic environment, with true Muslims all around, one can conquer the world.....however, with me and my fellow countrymen, we have already lost half the country and would not want the other half to be destroyed by other stupid decisions. 

You must also remember that the Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) signed the treaty of Hudaibiya under which Muslims coming from Madina were returned to Kuffar, despite many of them being kept in chains and under cruel conditions. How do you explain that?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

dbc said:


> is the same true of the UK?


Often terrorists and their leaders exert such fear that despite intelligence agencies knowing a person is guilty do not have the legal evidence to prove beyond doubt guilt as is expected of courts. America could have taken OBL alive and let him face courts. In fact why did America set up Gotanomo Bay facility? It was intened to hold people who could not be taken to US courts as the evidence would not hold in a open hearing. Coming closer to UK there were cases in Northern Ireland when IRA suspects were murdered by British Army or RUC because they knew they were senior IRA opewratives but did not have sufficient evident to take them to high court in London. Instead they just a bullet in their heads.

The same aplies to MQM and thier leader Altaf. In court the guy would most likely walk free providing he got a decent legal team.

_During the period known as the Troubles in Northern Ireland (1969–1998), the British Army and Royal Ulster Constabulary (RUC) were accused by Republicans of operating a "*shoot-to-kill*" *policy*, under which suspected terrorists were alleged to have been deliberately *killed* without any attempt to arrest them._

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

Deltadart said:


> I don't think that would have mattered at all. There is nothing holy about that. Those at the helm at the time would have done anything to appease their payors.
> 
> Yes those countries should be thanked for creating more terrorists determined to destroy Pakistan. It was Pakistan army operations that put the thugs out of business.


Respctfully you are making no sense.

People still have power
Had an drone attack happened in settled areas the poltican wouldnt have been able to keep things quiet..but because they happened in FATA majority were okay with it..even today are okay with it..the reason why PMLN and PPPP enjoys overwhelming support in their provinces

One of the reasons why ANP got wiped out was their stance on drone/mil op


----------



## Qmjd

Buddhistforlife said:


> There was not only one terrorist living in the Afghan-Pak bordering areas.
> 
> The Western parts of Pakistan, mainly Khyber Pakhtunkhawa and Waziristan were hotbed of terrorists, mainly Tehreek e Taliban and Afghan Taliban. These terrorist groups were using the Western areas of Pakistan as their base camps and conducted terrorist attacks all over Pakistan and Afghanistan.
> 
> The Western areas of Pakistan were dangerous areas to go to some 12 to 15 years ago.
> 
> The Pakistan government and its citizen should thank USA and Britain for conducting drone attacks against terrorists in Pakistan.


Pakistan should drone attack the brits and usa ,so the whole world can sleep peacefully.
Than you can later thank pakistan for world peace.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Qmjd said:


> Pakistan should drone attack the brits and usa ,so the whole world can sleep peacefully.
> Than you can later thank pakistan for world peace.


How so? Was UK and USA responsible for 9/11, was UK and USA responsible for Mumbai terrorist attacks of 2008, was UK and USA responsible for 2006 London bombings, 1993 Mumbai bombings etc?

They were all caused by terrorists whose base is at Khyber Pakhtunkhawa and Afghan-Pak border.


----------



## Iñigo

"They were all caused by terrorists whose base is at Khyber Pakhtunkhawa and Afghan-Pak border"

This is the Hardware

The Software is the wahabbi-salafist Toxic that the AngloEmpire and Saudi Barbaria have encouraged

and then the rest of us have to pay the collateral damage

which inept and useless servants are used is not the important thing

if you outsource chaos and terror problems can arise, it is evident

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Deltadart said:


> I don't think that would have mattered at all. There is nothing holy about that. Those at the helm at the time would have done anything to appease their payors.
> 
> Yes those countries should be thanked for creating more terrorists determined to destroy Pakistan. It was Pakistan army operations that put the thugs out of business.








Openy tweeting that we are americans lackeys..what kind of response from public..none..zilch..they will still get all educated votes


Buddhistforlife said:


> How so? Was UK and USA responsible for 9/11, was UK and USA responsible for Mumbai terrorist attacks of 2008, was UK and USA responsible for 2006 London bombings, 1993 Mumbai bombings etc?
> 
> They were all caused by terrorists whose base is at Khyber Pakhtunkhawa and Afghan-Pak border.


9/11 attacks were caused by arabs
2006 lonfon attackers were british not pakistani
Most of mumbai attackers were indigenous(if we accept the indian version of story, otherwise noone even belives ajmal kasab story here)
However(unlike mumbai attacks) the killing of somjota express 70+ pakistanis were ALL INDIANS and planned and executed in india with ZERO convictions

All the TTP terroist are routinely treated in afghanista.


----------



## Qmjd

Buddhistforlife said:


> How so? Was UK and USA responsible for 9/11, was UK and USA responsible for Mumbai terrorist attacks of 2008, was UK and USA responsible for 2006 London bombings, 1993 Mumbai bombings etc?
> 
> They were all caused by terrorists whose base is at Khyber Pakhtunkhawa and Afghan-Pak border.


Your. Memory didn't serve you well ,where is the WDM of iraq.biggest liers of the world USA who openly admits it.
Do you have any shame left in you to point other the fault of false flag of america.
Even the core engineer never admit the narrative of USA govt let alone the sane persons who heard the bomb blast after aeroplane hits the tower.
Where is recent lahore car bomb blast comes from.where all the bomb blast in pakistan comes from.
Why the world never points finger at INDIAN.
Terrorist regime of southeast asia.
Dumb to thier cores.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Iñigo said:


> "They were all caused by terrorists whose base is at Khyber Pakhtunkhawa and Afghan-Pak border"
> 
> This is the Hardware
> 
> The Software is the wahabbi-salafist Toxic that the AngloEmpire and Saudi Barbaria have encouraged
> 
> and then the rest of us have to pay the collateral damage
> 
> which inept and useless servants are used is not the important thing
> 
> if you outsource chaos and terror problems can arise, it is evident


*"The Software is the wahabbi-salafist Toxic that the AngloEmpire and Saudi Barbaria have encouraged"*

Stop blaming the west for everything. The wahabi and salafi ideology you are talking about was introduced in the 18th century when America did not exist. They emerged from Saudi Arabia.


----------



## PakFactor

Buddhistforlife said:


> *"The Software is the wahabbi-salafist Toxic that the AngloEmpire and Saudi Barbaria have encouraged"*
> 
> Stop blaming the west for everything. The wahabi and salafi ideology you are talking about was introduced in the 18th century when America did not exist. They emerged from Saudi Arabia.



The Brits supported Al Saud family who in turn gave support to Al Wahab and married Wahab’s daughter to cement the relations. If you read any books you’d know the Brits knew full well what they were doing. The Ottomans even destroyed the 1st Saud Kingdom and chopped it’s leaders head and threw it into the sea; but your white masters through otherwise. So don’t blame us for you **** ups.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

PakFactor said:


> The Brits supported Al Saud family who in turn gave support to Al Wahab and married Wahab’s daughter to cement the relations. If you read any books you’d know the Brits knew full well what they were doing. The Ottomans even destroyed the 1st Saud Kingdom and chopped it’s leaders head and threw it into the sea; but your white masters through otherwise. So don’t blame us for you **** ups.


But Saudi was an Ottoman territory in the 18th century. How did the British even manage to gain foothold in Arabia?


----------



## PakFactor

Buddhistforlife said:


> But Saudi was an Ottoman territory in the 18th century. How did the British even manage to gain foothold in Arabia?



Forget the rock have you been living in the ocean?
How you going to come into a debate without basic knowledge of geography and politics at play from then to now and you have to ask me how the Brits got a foothold?

The West isn’t the US by itself it encompasses Europe.

18th Century Wahhabism wasn’t a threat or a major force until during WWI the Brits decided to feed the wrong Wolf.


----------



## Iñigo

Buddhist for Life ...

I see that it is difficult for you to read English

Wahabbi-Salafist Software is a Saudi Barbaria Software

This Saudi Barbaria Toxic, mind enslaving software, has been encouraged and used as an instrument by the Washington Empire

It is very useful because on the one hand it serves to destabilize regions of Russia and China and bring chaos to the surroundings of Russia and China and, on the other hand, it serves to bring chaos to societies of Islamic culture and tradition


----------



## Mentee

Mav3rick said:


> Bhai, the Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) had divine strength & guidance behind him and assurance of victory.




Divine order upholds merit . and Allah swt has assured victory only to those who obey and honor the covenant so your escapism doesn't carry much weight


----------



## Iñigo

Let's see a piece of this colossal tragedy

(1) the American Empire was left without Persia and without Iraq to annoy Russia

Saddam was the darling of the West against the persian rebels; so encouraged by his imperial lords he believed himself to be powerful and thought he could act on his own

(2) then the legions of the Empire set foot in the "holy land" of Arabia

in all pairs of lovers there are arguments as a result of coexistence

(3) 17 very angry Wahabbi attack New York (11-S)

(4) and the propitious occasion is seized to unleash chaos and terror in Iraq

Destroying Iraq was something the Likud asked

And the Likudnist in Washington ...

Well

This is the Empire

the empire and its Obsessions:

(A) Russia and China
(B) "our colonial project" (Jabotinsky) in "the land of Canaan"

the rest are instruments


----------



## Mentee

Big_bud said:


> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US soldiers 'killed Afghan civilians for sport and collected fingers as trophies'
> 
> 
> Soldiers face charges over secret 'kill team' which allegedly murdered at random and collected fingers as trophies of war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com






In ancient dravidia a man would kill another may be due to turf issues ect , take his skull off to drink wine from , sever his tongue and wear it around his neck after drying as this ritual was considered to give him control over victim's soul . The more the tongues around your neck the more the power and blessings you "may get".


Wasn't exactly expecting such pagan practice from good white God fearing crusaders .


----------

